

Facebook API Can I Pull "Like" Data - StatusStalker

I'm new to Facebook API and I am building am app and I was wondering if there was a way to pull all the "likes" from a user?
======
toddsampson
No. You can get movies and bands from the graph. But any likes related to
articles (web pages, etc.) they do not share.

~~~
StatusStalker
Is that the only useful information I can pull in regards to what activities
the user is interested in?

------
instakill
With the Graph API, the user_likes permission allows your app to get a list of
all of the [Facebook fan] pages the user has liked. I don't think that even
you as a user can see what articles etc. you have liked - at least I haven't
been able to find that information.

------
malachismith
Good god do we ever wish there were...

~~~
instakill
Imagine the data mining and semantic analysis you could do with this.
Behavioral psychology all through Facebook.

